# Hairy monster



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Strange? I posted an answer yesterday and it disappeared...

Is it a spider? :scratch:


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

No, not a spider. It is an insect. I realize now it doesn't show very much and is in black and white; SORRY, I just couldn't resist putting it on here. I'll show a good photo a little later. The different species vary to about 1/2 inch to an inch in length, in NA. anyway.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Neat photo

resembles a praying mantis


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Bald-faced hornet? :scratch:


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Great photo! I think the B&W adds a lot to the impact.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, Hobie. I was using [email protected] film in 1970 or so, while 'practising' with my new camera [Nikon].

The photo doesn't show enough to be fair. It is a Robber Fly,.. [family, Asilidae].

Here is a nicer photo: http://www.cirrusimage.com/Flies_robber_Promachus_vertebratus.htm


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool picture! Yeah, it just screams robber fly! (I figured it out before I saw your answer )

Too hairy-faced to be a bald-faced hornet ...

Rick


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Aahhh well, can't win them all. . .:waiting:


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*I know*

*Hillary Clinton*


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

d.asly said:


> *Hillary Clinton*


Sorry, Too hairy-faced to be a bald-faced liar...:lookout:

<disclaimer: not trying to start a pre-christmas honeybee withdrawal fueled political flame war, just can't resist a zinger>


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I keep trying to stump my brother-in-law (an entomologist) with these posted pictures, and so far he has nailed every one! Handy guy to know for bugs and fungus, but you end up with some mighty odd holilday conversations!


----------



## HBees (Feb 7, 2008)

Robber fly


----------

